
Crypto Mining Scripts Explained - bisade
https://www.mycryptopedia.com/crypto-mining-scripts/
======
Kiro
I must give Coinhive cred for introducing AuthedMine:

[https://coinhive.com/documentation/authedmine](https://coinhive.com/documentation/authedmine)

> The JavaScript Miner, Simple UI and Captcha, when loaded from
> authedmine.com, will never start without asking for consent from the user

------
saketmehta
I was hoping for a more technical article though.

~~~
ZoomStop
Same. This is HN and I was hoping for an in-depth look at how the whole thing
works between the client & server, how credits are handled, what checks are in
place to prevent cheating, etc.

------
wrinkl3
I recently wrote a simple scanner that goes through a list of websites,
accesses them with a headless browser and measures the CPU performance on the
browser's process. It's fairly good at identifying obvious miners, but false
positives are abound. It's available here:
[https://github.com/wrinkl3/MineSweepR](https://github.com/wrinkl3/MineSweepR)

Any idea what metrics could be added for miner detection? I briefly considered
proxying the browser's requests against a domain blacklist, but then you'd
just end up with a more elaborate version of NoMine.

------
no1youknowz
Does anyone have any data on how much on average the CPU is taxed from the
mining?

From Kiro: However, if you give them an incentive to run the miner for longer
durations (like giving them in-app rewards) it may be good.

I have such an incentive, that may keep tabs open all day. But if its 100% and
degrades performance so much that will discourage users from doing it. I doubt
it will work.

~~~
Kiro
For Coinhive you can choose how many threads it should use and how much it
should be throttled.

------
jwilk
How much $$$ can you gain by exploiting visitor's CPUs?

~~~
Kiro
Microscopic unless you have a lot of visitors. You will get much more from
ads. However, if you give them an incentive to run the miner for longer
durations (like giving them in-app rewards) it may be good.

~~~
tyingq
Not just a lot of visitors, bit visitors that stay on your page a long time.
Like the UFC video site that was caught out.

------
loup-vaillant
Yet another co-opting of the term "crypto"…

Not the title, which for once _does_ provides a hint that it's about crypto
currencies (the "mining" bit). It's the domain name that's disheartening.

 _Edit: Downvote all you want, I like my language stable. I also like more
general terms to be shorter than specific ones._

~~~
jwilk
From the HN guidelines:

 _Please don 't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading._

